# HX850 Modulare kabel verschwunden



## Muhuj (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mir sind meine kompletten kabel von meinem HX850 verschwunden samt Tasche 

Ich habe bereits mehrere E-mails an Corsair geschickt:

forum.de@corsairmemory.com
jackflash@corsairmemory.com
csgeurope@corsairmemory.com

Ich warte seit ca. 2 Wochen auf eine Antwort leider ohne Erfolg 
Ich weis das ich meine Lieferadresse angeben muss! das habe ich nicht getan da ich erst wissen möchte was mich der Spaß kostet ohne das ich eventuell eine große Überraschung habe!

Vielleicht hilft der Weg über das Forum hier weiter 


Gruß


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Mai 2010)

die Mail entsprechend ausfüllen, einschl. der Versandadresse etc. einfach die fehlenden Kabel die Du benötigst angeben - sollte dann bearbeitet werden, da das eine Gebrauchsanfrage ist und keine direkte RMA, ist es so das bei fehlender Versandadresse solche Mails untergehen können


----------



## Muhuj (30. Mai 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> die Mail entsprechend ausfüllen, einschl. der Versandadresse etc. einfach die fehlenden Kabel die Du benötigst angeben - sollte dann bearbeitet werden, da das eine Gebrauchsanfrage ist und keine direkte RMA, ist es so das bei fehlender Versandadresse solche Mails untergehen können




Ich möchte halt erst wissen was mich der Ersatz kosten wird! 

Wenn es gratis wäre würde ich sofort meine adresse angeben! 


Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Mai 2010)

Der Versand der Ersatzkabel ist generell immer gratis...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Mai 2010)

korrekt  sorry ich dachte das versteht sich von selbst das es gratis ist


----------



## Muhuj (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe soebend ein Antwort von csgeurope@corsair.com bekommen.

In der E-Mail steht das sie keine Kompletten Taschen mit Kabeln auf Lager haben.
Corsair hat wohl schon Standartkabel auf den Postweg geschickt!
Sobald Sie eine Tasche mit Kabeln haben die sie bei  HQ ???  bestellen   bekomme ich diese zugeschickt!

Die Tasche wäre mir jetzt eigendlich nicht so wichtig, die Kabel sind das wichtige 
Ich frage mich jetzt was Standart Kabel sind?  und was bedeutet HQ ?


Freut mich das Corsair nun geantwortet hat!

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juni 2010)

HQ = Headquarter = Corsair Zentrale

Bei den Standardkabeln sollte es sich um einen Satz passender Kabel handeln - eben nicht ganz so ausführlich wie beim Original beigelegt.


----------



## Muhuj (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: HX850 Modulare kabel verschwunden:::: EDIT:::: NEUE KABEL ANGEKOMMEN !!!*

Großes Lob an Corsair!!!!!!


Heute ist ein kleines Päckchen angekommen aus Holland.

Der Inhalt entspircht genau meinen Vorstellungen! Obwohl es "nur" Standartkabel sind!!!

Der Service war super und das auch noch vollkommen *GRATIS*

Nicht einmal die Versandkosten von 11.55€  musste ich zahlen!


Für diesen Service kaufe ich nur noch Corsair Produkte  

Weiter so Corsair!

Gruß


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Wieso nur Standard-Kabel...!!!??? Was sollten es denn sonst für Kabel sein???


----------



## Muhuj (8. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wieso nur Standard-Kabel...!!!??? Was sollten es denn sonst für Kabel sein???




Ich habe Corsair eine E-Mail geschrieben und auf diese E-Mail wurde mir geantwortet das sie mir vorerst "nur" Standartkabel zuschicken können!
Sobald die Richtigen Kabel da sind schicken sie mir diese zu.
Ich glaube die anderen Kabel die ich verbummelt habe hatten einen dickeren Querschnitt ??? Genau kann ich das leider nicht mehr sagen!
Die Tasche sah auch anderes aus!


Mfg.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe schon, hätte nur gerne gewußt was laut Corsair der Unterschied zwischen Kabel und Standardkabel ist???


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. Juni 2010)

Naja mit der Zeit können sich Revisionen ändern, die momentanen Kabel sind gerade bei Moddern (Sleeven) sehr beliebt.

So soll das auch sein mit dem Service 

Das Standardkabel bezieht sich nicht auf den Querschnitt, sondern das die Kabel der normalen Beilage dabei sind, keine Adapter und sonstiger Schnick-Schnack der beim Netzteilkauf noch dabei ist  schließlich geht es um Ersatzteile und nicht Einkauf von einem neuen Netzteil


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juni 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Naja mit der Zeit können sich Revisionen ändern, die momentanen Kabel sind gerade bei Moddern (Sleeven) sehr beliebt.
> 
> So soll das auch sein mit dem Service
> 
> Das Standardkabel bezieht sich nicht auf den Querschnitt, sondern das die Kabel der normalen Beilage dabei sind, keine Adapter und sonstiger Schnick-Schnack der beim Netzteilkauf noch dabei ist  schließlich geht es um Ersatzteile und nicht Einkauf von einem neuen Netzteil


Ok verstehe...die Adapter braucht ja ehh keiner bzw kann man ja so kaufen...danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Juni 2010)

Nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------

